# Does Kontakt 5 work in macOS 11 Big Sur



## Mr. Ha (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello, not sure if this is the right section to post this but as it's not directly DAW related this seemed more appropriate.

I am currently running macOS Mojave on my iMac and am using Kontakt 5.8.1 with Logic Pro X and I am considering updating to macOS Big Sur.

Does anyone know if Kontakt 5.8.1 works in macOS Big Sur?

Thanks in advance for any clarification!


----------



## Haakond (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes, I can confirm that it works perfectly!


----------



## berto (Jun 14, 2021)

it works on my MAcmini M1 Bigsur
I installed it and tested one library for a minute. Don't know if it has any problem, but judging from the previous post it is fine


----------



## Mr. Ha (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks for the replies! I was dreading that it wouldn't work as I have no intention of upgrading to Kontakt 6 as Kontakt 5 really does everything I need


----------



## TonyPereyra (Aug 28, 2021)

berto said:


> it works on my MAcmini M1 Bigsur
> I installed it and tested one library for a minute. Don't know if it has any problem, but judging from the previous post it is fine


Hello Berto! I ve just seen your comments regarding how to install Kontakt 5.8 on Mac m1 with Big Sur. I ve got a Mac mini M1 with Mac OS Big Sur 11.4 and I m trying to install any version of Kontakt 5 (including Kontakt 5.8) and any of them is working. When I try to install it, I get the message "error installing the software" . How did you manage to do it? I really need it to be able to add libraries to use later with Kontakt 6.Thank you very much for your time and your reply.


----------



## berto (Aug 29, 2021)

TonyPereyra said:


> Hello Berto! I ve just seen your comments regarding how to install Kontakt 5.8 on Mac m1 with Big Sur. I ve got a Mac mini M1 with Mac OS Big Sur 11.4 and I m trying to install any version of Kontakt 5 (including Kontakt 5.8) and any of them is working. When I try to install it, I get the message "error installing the software" . How did you manage to do it? I really need it to be able to add libraries to use later with Kontakt 6.Thank you very much for your time and your reply.


i just used native access. Did not do anything special. But it was months ago. I am sure there was no issue too workaround. My Mac mini was fresh without any other software installed apart from Logicprox i think. As even now other than that and Adobe CS there is no other extra software or any weird thing downloaded from the web.


----------



## TonyPereyra (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you very much for your reply!!!! I really appreciate it. My problem is that Before finishing the installation I get the message error, so I guess I must use the native access after the install with seems to be imposible as I cannot complete the installation. Am I right or Should I use Native Access before the installation? Thanks again mate!!!


----------



## berto (Aug 31, 2021)

TonyPereyra said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!!!! I really appreciate it. My problem is that Before finishing the installation I get the message error, so I guess I must use the native access after the install with seems to be imposible as I cannot complete the installation. Am I right or Should I use Native Access before the installation? Thanks again mate!!!


i am not sure what you mean when you say "before or after the installation..."
My mac mini did not have any additional software installed. Kontakt was the first thing i wanted to install. I used native access to install Kontakt and it worked at the first attempt. Did you download the latest native access?


----------

